# Newbie here



## Deltoid (Aug 28, 2014)

I used to be on the boards 7 or so years ago, learnt and shared all I knew so I kind of drifted alway from the boards. Seemed to be a lot more underground and formative guys around back than, but times are changeling.  

Anyways 

good to be here.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome from a less underground and formative guy.


----------



## Riles (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 29, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 29, 2014)

Deltoid said:


> I used to be on the boards 7 or so years ago, learnt and shared all I knew so I kind of drifted alway from the boards. Seemed to be a lot more underground and formative guys around back thanQUOTE]
> 
> Formative?


----------



## sneedham (Aug 29, 2014)

Welcome bro.....or welcome back...


----------



## brazey (Aug 29, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------

